# Miss Universe Makeup and technique recs please???????



## nehru (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello, just wondering if anyone could give me some tips on how to achieve this eye makeup look...it reminds me a lot of carmen electra's look. i know she uses false lashes, but how does she extend the liner/eyeshadow to make her eyes look longer? any tips on e/s colors and technique would be greatly appreciated..thank you


----------



## 100pixiedust (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh pretty makeup!! this actually looks like a smoked out version of the arabic style makeup...basically you smoke out the shadow to the side of your eyes...a lot! type arabic makeup tutorial at youtube!!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 22, 2008)

I suggest using clear scotch tape. Apply it at the angle you see in her pics and apply ur shadow above it. After, remove the tape and soften the harsh lines!

& Def use Carbon!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I love this tut, and I think it'll help you out too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube - Dramatic Black Smokey Eye Shadow Tutorial


----------

